# Problème affichage des téléchargements!



## LouTheFrench (20 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème avec les téléchargements de Safari sur Macbook. En fait, j'ai lancé le téléchargement de la version d'essai d'iWork, et lorsque la fenêtre intitulée "Téléchargements" s'ouvre, et que je m'attends à y trouver le fichier "iWorkTrial.download.dmg" en cours de téléchargement, rien n'est affiché! Il n'y a rien, la page est vierge. Pourtant, je sais que le téléchargement est en cours puisqu'il est écrit en bas de la fenêtre "1 téléchargement". Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider? Comment afficher mes téléchargements? Est-ce que cela empêche de télécharger normalement?


----------



## xanadu (20 Décembre 2010)

LouTheFrench a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un problème avec les téléchargements de Safari sur Macbook. En fait, j'ai lancé le téléchargement de la version d'essai d'iWork, et lorsque la fenêtre intitulée "Téléchargements" s'ouvre, et que je m'attends à y trouver le fichier "iWorkTrial.download.dmg" en cours de téléchargement, rien n'est affiché! Il n'y a rien, la page est vierge. Pourtant, je sais que le téléchargement est en cours puisqu'il est écrit en bas de la fenêtre "1 téléchargement". Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider? Comment afficher mes téléchargements? Est-ce que cela empêche de télécharger normalement?


Bienvenue sur MacG 

As-tu essayé d'aller voir Préférences (Safari) > Général>Enregistrer les fichiers téléchargés sur ......
Juste pour vérifier si tes fichiers téléchargés ne sont pas dirigés vers un dossier "Téléchargements ou autres)
A suivre


----------



## LouTheFrench (20 Décembre 2010)

Ah, en effet, les téléchargements sont stockés dans un dossier "Téléchargements"  , on me propose de choisir un autre emplacement, mais que choisir justement pour qu'il s'affichent enfin dans la page "Téléchargements" de Safari? ^^


----------



## xanadu (20 Décembre 2010)

LouTheFrench a dit:


> Ah, en effet, les téléchargements sont stockés dans un dossier "Téléchargements"  , on me propose de choisir un autre emplacement, mais que choisir justement pour qu'il s'affichent enfin dans la page "Téléchargements" de Safari? ^^



Une précision: Faire la différence entre Fenêtre de téléchargement et Dossier de téléchargement.
Le dossier tu le choisis toi même et où tu veux pour recevoir ce que tu te télécharges.
La fenêtre de téléchargement est informative si je puisse m'exprimé ainsi.

Dans les préférences Safari tu peux faire ton choix soit :
Effacer la liste de téléchargement manuellement et comme ça tu peux voir par la suite ce qui est fait ou non.
Car certains fichiers pas trop lourds, tu n'as pas le temps de les voir s'afficher sur cette fenêtre tellement c'est rapide. Et ça c'est dans le cas où tu auras choisi effacement après téléchargement réussi.
Tu as le libre choix
PS: Une petite loupe se trouve en face du fichier( dans la fenêtre) , pourra te diriger vers l'emplacement de ton fichier téléchargé


----------



## LouTheFrench (20 Décembre 2010)

D'accord, je vois. J'ai donc sélectionné "effacer la liste des téléchargements: Manuellement" et lancé un nouveau téléchargement (j'ai repris iWork, la version d'essai), donc c'est inscris en bas qu'il y a un téléchargement de plus, mais il ne s'affiche toujours pas. Enfin, ça c'est pas grave, à la limite, je me demande juste si le fichier intitulé "iWork09Trial.dmg.download" que je vois dans le dossier "Téléchargements" est bien en téléchargement, et si je n'aurai pas de problème pour l'ouvrir une fois terminé, et utiliser le logiciel :S ?


----------



## xanadu (20 Décembre 2010)

LouTheFrench a dit:


> D'accord, je vois. J'ai donc sélectionné "effacer la liste des téléchargements: Manuellement" et lancé un nouveau téléchargement (j'ai repris iWork, la version d'essai), donc c'est inscris en bas qu'il y a un téléchargement de plus, mais il ne s'affiche toujours pas. Enfin, ça c'est pas grave, à la limite, je me demande juste si le fichier intitulé "iWork09Trial.dmg.download" que je vois dans le dossier "Téléchargements" est bien en téléchargement, et si je n'aurai pas de problème pour l'ouvrir une fois terminé, et utiliser le logiciel :S ?



Est ce que au moment du téléchargement tu ne vois pas la barre bleue qui t'indique l'évolution de celui ci.?
Car c'est un fichier qui pèse peut être un peu lourd et il faut juste être patient(e).
Une fois le téléchargement fini le fichier se dirigera vers le dossier que tu lui as réservé.
Et si il est téléchargé du site légal(Apple),pas de crainte à l'ouvrir et le tester avant achat.

A suivre


----------



## LouTheFrench (20 Décembre 2010)

Ah, ton "PS" ne s'était pas affiché! Je viens de le voir... En fait, je crois que tu as mal compris  il se trouve que je sais où se trouve mon fichier en téléchargement (dossier "Téléchargements") mais que dans la fenêtre "Téléchargements", RIEN n'est affiché... Et ça m'embête, car c'est d'habitude en cliquant sur le téléchargement affiché dans la fenêtre que je parviens à l'ouvrir dès qu'il est terminé (en tout cas sur mon iMac).


----------



## xanadu (20 Décembre 2010)

LouTheFrench a dit:


> Ah, ton "PS" ne s'était pas affiché! Je viens de le voir... En fait, je crois que tu as mal compris  il se trouve que je sais où se trouve mon fichier en téléchargement (dossier "Téléchargements") mais que dans la fenêtre "Téléchargements", RIEN n'est affiché... Et ça m'embête, car c'est d'habitude en cliquant sur le téléchargement affiché dans la fenêtre que je parviens à l'ouvrir dès qu'il est terminé (en tout cas sur mon iMac).



Est-il possible de nous donner le lien de ce iWork ?
Pour que je puisses lever le doute sur le lien en question


----------



## LouTheFrench (20 Décembre 2010)

xanadu a dit:


> Est ce que au moment du téléchargement tu ne vois pas la barre bleue qui t'indique l'évolution de celui ci.?
> Car c'est un fichier qui pèse peut être un peu lourd et il faut juste être patient(e).
> Une fois le téléchargement fini le fichier se dirigera vers le dossier que tu lui as réservé.
> Et si il est téléchargé du site légal(Apple),pas de crainte à l'ouvrir et le tester avant achat.
> ...



Oui, c'est bien au moment du téléchargement que cette p***** de barre bleue ne s'affiche pas ! J'ai fait une capture d'écran, mais on ne peut apparemment pas joindre de photos aux messages  ... Et, tout le problème réside donc dans le fait que je ne peux pas suivre la progression du téléchargement, que je ne sais pas s'il est en cours, que j'ignore s'il va s'ouvrir correctement, comme si je l'ouvrais depuis la fenêtre "Téléchargements"... Je suis chiante, je sais, :rose:, mais j'ai vraiment besoin d'iWork, pour faire une présentation...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h47 ----------




xanadu a dit:


> Est-il possible de nous donner le lien de ce iWork ?
> Pour que je puisses lever le doute sur le lien en question


 C'est depuis le site d'Apple, comme je l'avais fait depuis mon iMac. Sauf que là, y avait pas eu de problème


----------



## xanadu (20 Décembre 2010)

Essai: Va vers
Ta bibliothèque>Préférences>com.apple.Safari.plist
Glisse ce dernier vers le bureau.
Si rien ne change après avoir relancer Safari, procède à une réparation des permissions (autorisations). On sait jamais car c'est étrange comme situation.

A suivre


----------



## LouTheFrench (20 Décembre 2010)

Pas moyen. Ca ne change rien, c'est vraiment bizarre. Enfin, je peux m'en passer, puisque les téléchargements fonctionnent bien... C'est embêtant, mais bon  Merci quand même!


----------



## LouTheFrench (21 Décembre 2010)

Ah, je viens d'essayer d'ouvrir un téléchargement aujourd'hui, et il s'est affiché tout à fait normalement... C'est incompréhensible, peut-être que quelqu'un d'autre que moi a utilisé l'ordinateur... Ce qui est étrange, c'est que pendant plusieurs semaines, rien ne s'affichait... En tout cas, le problème est réglé


----------



## xanadu (21 Décembre 2010)

LouTheFrench a dit:


> Ah, je viens d'essayer d'ouvrir un téléchargement aujourd'hui, et il s'est affiché tout à fait normalement... C'est incompréhensible, peut-être que quelqu'un d'autre que moi a utilisé l'ordinateur... Ce qui est étrange, c'est que pendant plusieurs semaines, rien ne s'affichait... En tout cas, le problème est réglé


Bonjour
Content pour toi 
Bonnes fêtes


----------

